# Love That Green Bullet But What's That Taste?



## Bribie G (7/10/09)

I've started to drink an all Green Bullet fake lager on US-05 and it's making my toes curl even though it could do with another few weeks (entering it as an International lager or whatever in a mini comp in a couple of weeks)

However the hop is so tantalising but I just can't put a finger on it. It's not citrussy or floral, more like a faint whiff of distant pine forest??? What the hell is it? And the back flavour is like a slight bitterness but not a UK hop bitterness, it's there one minute and then it's wafted off somewhere. BribieG's in love again.

Reviled posted yonks ago that a lot of People don't like Steinlager so much since they went all Green Bullet and mentioned why that's so, perhaps he could shed some light.

4000 galaxy
1000 rice
500 chinese maltose rice syrup

20 green bullet 90 mins
15 green bullet 20 mins

20 green bullet hop tea on cold conditioning

US 05


----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)

To me, it's very resiny and a bit grassy/herby.


----------



## reviled (7/10/09)

I havnt actually used green bullet in my beers at home, but steinlager classic definately has a sort of slightly herby bite to it which ive heard is associated with green bullet


----------



## Muggus (7/10/09)

Yeah I reckon Adam's on the right track.
Seems to have a distinct resiny herbaceousness to me. I'd almost describe it as a spicy leafy character, without being particularly specific.
I've heard descriptions beers with Green Bullet as being vanilla pod and tobacco leaf-like, which is probably a bit too specific for my liking.


----------



## Bribie G (7/10/09)

My Brisbane drinking buddy has come over for the evening and we went out and got a Sixer of Steinlager Pure. Yes getting exactly the same twang. And I can pick the "tobacco" as well. Also that bloody infuriating bitterness that starts and then just drifts off. 

Bloody well done sheep shaggers, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reviled (7/10/09)

Im not sure if steinlager pure uses green bullet, I just thought it was shit for other reasons  haha


----------



## Adamt (7/10/09)

It probably has a few ciggy butts in the kettle


----------



## g brewer (7/10/09)

Whats that taste in my mouth....


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/09)

used it for the first time a fortnight ago...in an irish red, GB for bittering, and i/2g/[email protected] days after brewing, and 12 after piching, and the keg is blown........

Adam pretty much has it...to me, with my perception, it's not _entirely _dissimilar to styrian Golding in many ways, but maybe a bit more fruity.........

My thought is that GB for bittering and SG for late hopping would be ridonculously :icon_drool2:


----------



## Effect (7/10/09)

buttersd70 said:


> used it for the first time a fortnight ago...in an irish red, GB for bittering, and i/2g/[email protected] days after brewing, and 12 after piching, and the keg is blown........
> 
> Adam pretty much has it...to me, with my perception, it's not _entirely _dissimilar to styrian Golding in many ways, but maybe a bit more fruity.........
> 
> My thought is that GB for bittering and SG for late hopping would be ridonculously :icon_drool2:




yeah, have to agree there.

I find GB to be a high AA styrian goldings style hop. When I crush the hop in my hands I get a whack of sultana/resin.


----------



## Brewer_010 (7/10/09)

Green bullet to me is resiny and kind of grassy, I love it :icon_drool2: . I've used it in a porter (flavour addition) a stout (bittering) and an english bitter. It goes really well in dark beers IMO, in my porter it was just awesome...

Pagoda Head Porter
Brew Type: Partial Mash Date: 21/03/2009 
Style: Robust Porter Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points):

Ingredients 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Extra Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 79.98 % 
0.30 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 8.00 % 
0.19 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.11 kg (Joe White) Roasted Malt (1199.7 EBC) Grain 3.04 % 

20.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 32.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50 %] (15 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 

0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Kleiny (7/10/09)

Did a green bullet Smash beer and i found it Resiny and grassy

It was a great flavour and aroma i think it would make a great lawnmower beer at lower levels.

Nice high Alpha hop which is great right throughout the beer Bitter/flavour/aroma

Kleiny


----------

